# Looking for cooking wood



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Do any of you know where to get wood suitable for cooking and smoking? Fruit woods, hickory, mesquite and others? I am tired of paying $10 for a tiny plastic bag full. I am looking for some in bulk.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a cherry tree that was cut down about a year and half ago. Want some ?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

There is a outdoor shop on 33rd south on the south west of state st. down a block or so that sells any kind of wood you want in bulk.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Heck yeah!!!


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

One guy who does exclusively alder just picks up the scraps from the cabinet shops as that still seems to be about the most common wood used, otherwise the place on 33rd S is the place.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Standard Wood Supply, downtown Salt Lake provides wood to the local BBQ clubs. Tell them you're with the IMBBQA and you might get a discount.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> There is a outdoor shop on 33rd south on the south west of state st. down a block or so that sells any kind of wood you want in bulk.


this is where I go, awesome people here, they have always thrown in an extra bundle or two when I go there, I am about due for a trip.

any of that cherry wood still available?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > There is a outdoor shop on 33rd south on the south west of state st. down a block or so that sells any kind of wood you want in bulk.
> ...


 Sure. PM me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have some apple wood if you want it too, NHS. I'll be cutting down my tree on saturday, and whatever you (or anyone else) doesn't want will be going in the neighborhood dumpster on the 11th. Come and get it!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Just keep in mind not to use green wood in your smoker!


----------

